# 05 Laguna Correction & 22PLE Glass Coat



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

It's been a wee while since I had something worthwhile posting pics about. Added to the fact that I have changed cars more times in the last 3 months than I can remember!

The car in question I have had for the last 2 weeks, is a 2005 Laguna Initiale 110k on the clock with an enormous amount of swirlage!

A few before cleaning shots

















Process was a TFR soak & rinse
Followed up with Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy Snowfoam - great cleaning & very clingy!
Wheels were done with AS Smart wheels & all shuts & crevices done with APC

















Next up on decontamination was Tardis & Fallout Remover on the whole car to get rid of every last bit









Once rinsed thoroughly it was out with the Dodo SN Medium Clay Bar which is very quick and effective but can leave surface marring. This wasn't going to be an issue once you see the size of the defects already there!

After claying i gave it a final Orchard Snowfoaming before bringing it inside for inspection & correction. Even after the decontamination it had already got you would not believe the extr dirta that the snowfoam lifted.

Here's a few inspection shots

















Correction was to be carried out with a rotary but a technical issue meant I resorted to the Kestral DA

A 2 stage correction was needed after a few trials and good old Megs 105 & 205 were called in on a CG Hex orange & white pad. All came up pretty well.
Some 50/50 shots

























Correction went very well and it needed to be as there was no glazes or fillers going near it.

After an ipa wipedown it was time to apply the finishing touch.
22PLE VX1 Signature Glass Coat ' made of glass, not for glass' as they say!

It's pretty new and I first seen Todd Cooperider using it on a Ferarri.. The Laguna is probably the same price as a mud flap for one but none the less it is the first car in Ireland north or south to wear the stuff so the company tell me.. So here is the finished shots.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work son great transformation of the paint. Cracking colour.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comments folks!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Damien :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb turnaround.....so glossy and dark it looks almost Black


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

nice job.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Top job fella


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Great work. Being an initiale it will be fully loaded too.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

jamie crookston said:


> Great work. Being an initiale it will be fully loaded too.


It's got everything you could think of Jamie. The cream leather is nice. In the middle of cleaning it. Will try and get a 50/50 of the drivers seat posted. :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

50/50 of the drivers seat.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Damien said:


> 50/50 of the drivers seat.


Bloody nora!!! Has that ever been cleaned before??

Nice work


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I doubt it! Previous owner was a chain smoker. The inside is part way through decontamination atm. I've got a fair bit of the smell away. The seat didn't actually look that bad until I started to clean it. Took the best part of an hour to finish that seat alone.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Geez oh! That seat was bad. What you using to clean them? Nothing worse than a stale smoke smell in a car


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Good clean up there mate, reminds me of my old laguna initiale on an 03 plate, nice car but had a few leccy gremelins 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks a very shiny finish, but that 50/50 on the interior is something else.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks really good nice 50/50


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

jamie crookston said:


> Geez oh! That seat was bad. What you using to clean them? Nothing worse than a stale smoke smell in a car


I was waiting on some Dr Leather coming and got bored so whipped out the Meguairs leather cleaner, a steamer and elbow grease!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great turn around


----------



## RegisRR (Aug 8, 2012)

top job!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Damien said:


> I was waiting on some Dr Leather coming and got bored so whipped out the Meguairs leather cleaner, a steamer and elbow grease!


Its made a real difference. The other seats just as bad?


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

jamie crookston said:


> Its made a real difference. The other seats just as bad?


The passenger is almost the same. The rears aren't as bad but will still need a good going over to get the smell out.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work on the paint!! That shine is brilliant.

Good luck on the seats


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

looks incredible, great turn around. and The Kestral DA did a great job, cant wait to get mine tomorrow!

may sound a bit stupid, but how did you get the 30ml glass coat to cover the whole car? its like 6 small teaspoons of fluid lol.

Are you goig to repost weekly pics, so we can watch it over the next few months? see how it does?


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

Damien said:


> I was waiting on some Dr Leather coming and got bored so whipped out the Meguairs leather cleaner, a steamer and elbow grease!


going to have to get me some of that for our sofa! its Ivory in colour, and I wiped a pen mark of the arm the other day, and noticed a huge colour differential lol.


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice work buddy . If you dont mind me asking were did you get your buckets


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

glenn st said:


> Nice work buddy . If you dont mind me asking were did you get your buckets


The buckets can be bought on ebay if you search 20L clear bucket. Think they work out about £8 each delivered.

I am going to get a few more beadig pics shortly. It's still beading the same as the first day it was applied.

30ml bottle has enough left to do a small car as you don't use alot. Thin layer only.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work bud, much nicer now! Colour is lovely too!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Very nice, what are your thoughts on the product?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thats come up a treat great job


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome job, That was certainly very swirly! love the 50/50s :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job and lovely finish. Will be good to see how the 22PLE stands up to everyday use :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Very nice, what are your thoughts on the product?


Very easy to use and the results speak for themselves imo.

The coating is resistant to the likes or tar remover, ipa and iron fallout remover. i had a seized caliper on the rear and the bumper got alot of contamination to which i sectioned off and tried all 3 of the above on. After it was cleaned the beading/sheating, gloss & shine was the same on this part as the rest of the car.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

That 5050 shot of the drivers seat is something else. Never been that confident on interiors but that shows the results if you give it a go. Outstanding!

Paul


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great Job !


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Laguna, looks very glossy :thumb:.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Not really a fan of french cars, but this one is a good turnaround. Nice job:thumb:


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

That is a serious difference, there were plenty of swirls to start with, nice 50/50 shots! Car looks real well now


----------



## sulla (Aug 3, 2010)

helo damien can you update on how your coating works if you still have it on ?
interested in its beading/sheeting, and how do you maintain the car ?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work! Im really loving the results from the 22PLE products.


----------

